# Adidas Terex swift solo



## Lemons87 (May 26, 2016)

has anyone every used the adidas terex solo as a MTB shoe. i have heard good things about the Terex trail cross as a MTB shoe. the Terex solo has the stealth rubber as well and from what i have read they have a stiff sole. they seem like they would work great. Opinions?


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a pair from a few years ago, I think they were just called 'terrex solo' and not 'terrex swift solo', so not sure if it's the exact same shoe. Maybe an updated version. But they're great, work really well, and I like them a lot. At least as good, or better than 5.10's, and better styling to my eyes, better styling than the Trail Cross as well. 

Think you might have missed the boat though, as last week, Adidas Outdoor was offering these shoes at 50% off. 

BTW, not sure where you got the pic from, but that's an older terrex solo that used Continental soles, before they switched to the Stealth rubber.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I have this version of the swift solo and I think the soles are not quite stiff enough for biking and the rubber doesn't completely cover the underside of the shoe.


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Just checked out the Adidas website, and the new Terrex Solo looks to be the same shoe as I have, with a few style changes. The main one being that the sole looks a bit chunkier than mine, so not sure how it is on the pedals. 

The Terrex Swift Solo looks purely a running shoe, as its design appears more sock-like, so maybe not as solid and durable for biking use. I also like that the Adidas 'stripes' on the Terrex Solo are a hard plastic-y material, which helps to protect the sides of the shoes from scrapes and impacts somewhat.


----------



## Lemons87 (May 26, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I just really dont care for the looks of the 510's. The access is the only 510 i care for as far as that goes . Ill give the Terex solo a look and see what they are about. Ive had a harder time picking out shoes than i had buying every piece of this bike i am building. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

My shoes look like these ones. A thinner sole tread, with a bit of a lip at the heel.


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemons87 said:


> View attachment 1169286
> 
> has anyone every used the adidas terex solo as a MTB shoe. i have heard good things about the Terex trail cross as a MTB shoe. the Terex solo has the stealth rubber as well and from what i have read they have a stiff sole. they seem like they would work great. Opinions?


I have this style as well as the Terrex trail cross. I prefer the terrex trail cross, because they have a stealth sole and are stiffer, but what it looks like the current terrex solo's have a stealth sole. I might give those a try once my current shoes bite the dust.(After 8 month's the trail cross' are still in excellent shape, btw.)


----------



## huntergatherer (Feb 20, 2016)

There are several models still on the market, the OP mentioned Terrex Solo Swift (D6703). 

I just received a package after reading some positive reviews of these mentioned as “the cheapest reasonable MTB platform shoe alternative”. Will let know once I’ve got them tested. 

From what I’ve read they’re slightly less grippy than old 5.10 freeriders yet more resistant to pin damage. Some complain about them being too narrow, I can’t complain though. Be aware of the sizing though, as adidas has somewhat tricky sizing chart, always measure you feet in cm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

I had a pair and hated them, just for walking around. then they fell apart. Plus, the laces are stupid.

I really wanted to like them, but no.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a pair of Terrex Scope and Terrex Swift (the pair in the original post). The Swifts I never got comfortable using. The toe area is too tight for me. The Scope shoes I love and are more comfortable for me, but I use them more for hiking now and less biking. I now have Freeriders for biking.


----------

